# Over 50's motorhome insurance



## shawbags (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi all , i cannot believe that i am 50 years young in January , just wondered if any of you noticed a big drop in your insurance when you past 50 as my insurance is up the begining of December and wondered if it was worth waiting a month before i re-insure ,cheers Shawbags.


----------



## witzend (Nov 12, 2014)

When I was 17 they said wait until your 21 insurance goes down then,When I got there they said wait til your 25 then 30 next 50 OK now for a little while then it starts going up again so make the best of it now for a few years


----------



## wineciccio (Nov 12, 2014)

shop around , I do for my home/jeep and motorhome  insurance, it does not pay to stay loyal to just what you might think are ok. I thought on those lines until I started to look around and wohhh all of the sudden I found my insurance going down by about 250 a year on all my three policies combined.:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Luckheart (Nov 12, 2014)

AIB will give you 15% off for being a member here. Link at bottom of page


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 12, 2014)

Don't think it ever comes down just doesn't go up as much. Shop around every year it's a pain but a must do.


----------



## richardstubbs (Nov 13, 2014)

Mine went down from £180 or so to £130 or so when I was 50 (this year). Might have been a coincidence though.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 13, 2014)

Not really, shop around as has been previously said.


----------



## novice1968 (Nov 13, 2014)

Don't you believe that premium will go down when I turned 50 many ,many moons ago. I went to Saga thinking my car insurance will go down . It did for the 1st couple of years. Then I became complacent and kept renewing the insurance without shpoppingaround. Then a few years later found out my premium was much higher then neighbours (in their forties ) did not have any claims. So do shop around.


----------



## Steve121 (Nov 13, 2014)

molly 2 said:


> Don't think it ever comes down just doesn't go up as much. Shop around every year it's a pain but a must do.



My motorhome premium went down by about £60 when I renewed in January - nothing to do with my age, and I had the value increased from £22,000 to £30,000.


----------



## richardstubbs (Nov 13, 2014)

*Shop around*

Should have made myself clear - I shop around every year, using Gocompare.com for the motorhome and MoneySuperMarket for the car. The reduction was in the cheapest premium I was offered (and accepted) this year, compared to the cheapest last year. The same company offered a renewal price of £202 I think (more expensive), or a new business price of £168 (ish), which was also cheaper than last year.

So yes, always shop around - it takes an hour or less, and unless you're paid more than £50 per hour, that's an hour well spent, even if you just go back to your existing insurer and ask them to lower their price based on the best quote.

Cheers,
Richard.

Edit: This might be why, actually: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-27167164


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 14, 2014)

If you live in Scotland you will save on insurance premiums as they are home area based.


----------

